# Problemas instalacion disco SATA reconocidos como IDE

## sebastian_83

Buenas gente, necesito ayuda para instalar gentoo amd64 en una pc nueva. Busque en google, y en los foros pero no encontre ninguna solucion.

Tengo una pc con un disco sata y una grabadora de dvd tambien sata. Booteo con el instalador de gentoo (amd64 y 386) y me reconoce los dos dispositivos como hdc y hdd.

La "solucion" que encontre en el foro en ingles era instalar gentoo igual y despues cambiar grub  y fstab a dispositivos sata (/dev/sdx). Intente eso pero no veo los discos y dice que no tiene root para bootear.

La mother es ASUS M3A78-EM (encontre en el wiki que tengo que poner en el kernel para hacer funcionar los discos (http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/ASUS_M3A78-EM).

Probe algunas opciones en el booteo pero no funcionaron, supongo que lo que tendria que hacer es cargar los drivers sata, reconocer los discos e instalar, pero no me esta saliendo.

Gracias por la ayuda, saludos.

----------

## will198

Hola,

La verdad es que no entiendo bien el problema... 

los discos te los reconoce como hdx en lugar de como sdx... pero ¿funcionan?

Creo que el que te reconozca el disco como hdx o sdx depende del controlador del kernel que este usando... de todas formas en mi pc una distro me asignaba los disco como hdx y el disco DSL que luego instalé en el Pc me los reconocia como sdx... en ambas distribuciones funcionaban perfectamente así que a mi plin...

De todas formas que me voy por las ramas... si te funcionan yo instalaría todo tal cual... y luego me pegaría con el kernel para compilarme uno que me lo reconociese como sdx en lugar de como hdx... por cierto lo de cambiar en el fstab de hdx a sdx creo que no te va a funcionar si en el /dev/ los discos duros no se llaman sdx... para evitar estas historias en el fstab puede modificar los puntos de montaja por los UIID de los discos duros (así te da igual que letra les asignen). Para saber la UIID del disco lo puedes ver con un ls -l en /dev/disk/by-uuid...

Por si te sirve de ayuda te pongo como lo tengo en mi fstab:

#GENTOO

#/dev/sda5	 /	 ext3	 defaults		 0 1

#/dev/sda6	 /home	 ext3	 defaults		 0 0

/dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxxxxx 	 /	 ext3	 defaults		 0 1

/dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxxxxx	 /home	 ext3	 defaults		 0 0

Nota: No ponga la uuid del disco porque en un foro lei que era peligrosísimo, ya que alguien si alguien la sabe te puede montar el disco en su pc... la verdad es que me parece extrañísimo esto... primero por lo complicado técnicamente (a mi me cuesta montar mis propios discos duros y en teoría estoy con mi pc y lo se... o debería saberlo todo sobre este) y segundo ¿que interé puede tener alguien en montar mi disco duro en su casa?... si no hay nada de utilidad... pero por si las moscas...

En la configurtación del grub también puedes asignar al disco como uuid... pero esto aunque en un post que lei lo explicaban y parecía muy sencillo a mi no me salió así que no te puedo ayudar...

En resumen si te funcionan los discos como hdx yo seguiría con la instalación y luego me pegaría con el kernel

Si te decides por esta opción,y vas a compilar el kernel creo que el controlador que tienes que activar es este... o este es el que me funcionó a mi y el que me recomendaron en este hilo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-789660-highlight-.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> En la única que he dejado [Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers] pulsas intro y pon con asterisco:
> 
> <*> AHCI SATA Support
> ...

 

espero haber entendido el problema y haberte ayudado... pero si no espera q que algun mákina del gentoo (que hay muchos) te aclare todo un saludo y suerte

----------

## sebastian_83

hola will198, gracias por la respuesta, entendiste bien el tema. 

Si bien los discos andan y los ve como hdx, se me complica a la hora de armar los fstab y grub ya que cuando bootea el kernel del gentoo que arme, ya dejaron de ser hdx para ser sdx (va eso supongo), voy a probar lo de armarlo con lo uid como recomendas, muchas gracias.

Por ahora tengo un ubuntu instalado (no me gusta nada esta distro... donde esta mi inittab :S) y siempre vi que trabajaban con los uuid asi que tomo de ejemplo la configuracion de estos, me pongo a instalar y cuento en un rato si salio bien.

Saludos.

----------

## will198

ok,

si el grub te arranca y te deja entrar en gentoo si sólo es problema de el fstab creo que es facil de subsanar porque cuando intenta montar el / te dira que el hdx no es un sitio válido y te dira cual es el bueno... aquí puedes probar con /dev/sdxi e ir cambiando la x por a,b,c... y el i por 1,2,3,4... de todas formas suelen ser si el hda1 entonces sdb1 sobre todo el subindice i... de todas formas creo que puedes entrarn en consola entrar en consola y ahi o bien hacen en ls -l /dev sd* y ves lo que hay o bien haces un cfdisk /dev/sda... cfdisk /dev/sdb etc hasta encontrar tu disco duro...

Si el grub no lo encuentra tendrás que probar... por cierto si tienes un ubuntu tb instalado puedes coger la config del ubuntu y compilarte un kernel como el de ubuntu... qu así me imagino que tendras los mismo dispositovos y particiones que en ubuntu y te sirve de referencia... luego ya te podrás montar tu kernel particular cuando arranque todo de manera razonable (o al menos esto es lo que yo hice)

un saludo y suerte

----------

## sebastian_83

Gracias por las respuestas, ya tengo gentoo instalado.

Supongo que le estaba pifiando en algo del kernel, volvi a compilar y arme todo con lo de los uuid, pero no funciono, pero antes del kernel panic decia que tenia un sda1, sda2, sda3 y sda4, volvi a configurar el fstab y grub con las direcciones del sda y funciono.

Saludos.

----------

